# Somebody



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2017)

... once told me:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2017)

the world is gonna roll me


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2017)

I ain't the sharpest tool in the shead.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2017)

She was looking kind of dumb


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

with her finger and her thumb


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2017)

In the shape of an "L" on her forehead


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Well the years start coming


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2017)

and they don't stop coming


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Fed to the rules


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2017)

and I hit the ground running


----------



## csb (Nov 29, 2017)

Does it make sense to live for fun?


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Your brain gets smart, but your head gets dumb.


----------



## User1 (Nov 29, 2017)

so much to do


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 29, 2017)

So much to see!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2017)

So what's wrong with taking the back streets?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2017)

You'll never know if you don't go


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2017)

You'll never shine if you don't glow


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey now


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 1, 2017)

you're a rock star


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> you're a*n* rock all star


Get your game on


----------



## User1 (Dec 1, 2017)

go play


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey now


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2017)

You're a rock star


----------



## akwooly (Dec 2, 2017)

Gtfo


----------



## User1 (Dec 6, 2017)

akwooly said:


> Gtfo


Get the show on


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Go play!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Go play!


Get Paid


----------



## User1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey now


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> Hey now


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 15, 2017)

You’re an all star


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2017)

Get your show on


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2017)

we forgot to break the mold with shooting stars and it's my fault.


----------

